# 17th Edition regs 411.3.3 (i) & 522.6.7



## KevA (Jan 17, 2010)

Hi,

A very basic question about RCDs and regs 411.3.3. (i) (socket outlets) & 522.6.7 (cables in walls or partitions).

If a new 13A socket is installed on a spur on a pre 17th Edition (i.e. with no RCD protection) ring circuit in a domestic property, say in a living room, should the circuit be provided with RCD protection/RCBO or should it just be strongly recommended to the householder that RCD protection/RCBO is provided?


----------



## ianherts (Jan 31, 2010)

KevA said:


> Hi,
> 
> A very basic question about RCDs and regs 411.3.3. (i) (socket outlets) & 522.6.7 (cables in walls or partitions).
> 
> If a new 13A socket is installed on a spur on a pre 17th Edition (i.e. with no RCD protection) ring circuit in a domestic property, say in a living room, should the circuit be provided with RCD protection/RCBO or should it just be strongly recommended to the householder that RCD protection/RCBO is provided?


for one it should allready be on an rcd if the consumer unit is 17th edition unless it is macanicaly protected or buried 50mm or more....If it is not 17th edition and you are only spuring of in the living room then you dont need to add an rcd protection but always check to make sure all the earthing is up to date


----------

